

Ask HN: Building a startup as a part time non technical person? - sparknlaunch12

What advice would you give to a non technical (non coder) who is currently working full time looking to build a startup?<p>Should you look for a coder to start the process? Or do as much independently, considering out sourcing early development?<p>Can you work evenings and weekends to build the plan?<p>How would you approach potential team members?<p>Has anyone had experience with making this transition?
======
SkyMarshal
There have been several posts that made it to the front page the past few
months where someone in exactly your position learned to code and built their
app, at least their prototype themselves. Very inspiring. I don't the
bandwidth to dig them up at the moment but try some searches. Here's one to
get you started:

[https://www.google.com/#q=site:news.ycombinator.com+learned+...](https://www.google.com/#q=site:news.ycombinator.com+learned+to+code+built+my+startup)

~~~
sparknlaunch12
Thanks. Seen a few stories successful non technical startup stories. Certainly
good starting points.

I was thinking of the benefits of getting involved with developers sooner in
the process - Maybe allow me to provide benefit elsewhere rather than
struggling to code something?

~~~
SkyMarshal
Some random thoughts in no particular order (3am, just back from poker night,
brain fuzz)...

A non-technical founder who takes the time to learn rudimentary coding and
actually puts something together is much more attractive to potential
technical co-founders.

Not because they expect you to actually do any of the real coding work, but
because it shows you're willing to dig in, step way the fuck out of your
comfort zone, and do the really hard work required to succeed at the startup.

The devil is in the details, be it the code itself, figuring out the business
processes that you're abstracting and implementing in the code, the legal
nitty gritty, fundraising, etc.

It's not uncommon for non-technical cofounders to inadvertently signal that
they intend to the be the high-level idea guy and hire other people to figure
out how to make their ideas work, starting with their technical co-founder.
But that's a big turnoff to good engineers.

Having said that, you should probably do both. There's a shortage of engineers
right now and it will probably take a while to find one, so definitely better
to start sooner in the process. Spend half your time networking and looking
for a co-founder.

However, it could take a long time to find one, and it would probably behoove
you to learn and build during that time, even something rudimentary. Start
with HTML + CSS + Javascript + Node.js, which is probably the easiest web
stack to get started with (only one actual programming langauge to learn,
Javascript, which you can use both in the browser and an in Node.js on the
server).

... Hmm, had more, but it's slipped my mind, drawing a blank now. Will
continue if/when I remember it.

~~~
sparknlaunch12
Thanks. Some good suggestions.

Already familiar with HTML, CSS, JS. Just felt quicker to get someone involved
who knew what they were doing.

~~~
SkyMarshal
It would definitely be quicker if you could get someone like that on board
right away. It's just not a given that that's possible. Depends on how
compelling your idea is, etc.

But if you're already familiar with the trio, that's all you need to get
started. Try to go ahead and build your prototype with Express.js, a Node.js
web framework.

Server-side/backend:

<http://expressjs.com/>

<http://nodejs.org/>

Client-side/browser/frontend frameworks:

<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/>

<http://ajkochanowicz.github.com/Kickstrap/>

<http://html5boilerplate.com/>

Tutorials for HTML5 Rich Web Apps:

<http://www.html5rocks.com/en/>

~~~
sparknlaunch12
I am planning to spend the next month or so getting up to speed on the
following:

JavaScript + NodeJS (Given how widely supported and used it is)

Twitter Bootstrap (Really easy to build front end)

I have considered Ruby/Python however think that the learning curve is too
great at the moment. I just want to know enough to build a good looking site
that has basic functionality.

HTML5 is attractive but will have to wait for now.

------
arobb
Without knowing much about you or your expertise, my first impression is
you're about to undertake a project that may be too much to handle.

Before you consider launching any startup, you need to find at least a few
people who believe enough in your idea to help you. If you don't have that
network at this point, start with a small project and see who will help.

From there, start another, slightly larger project. Keep progressing.
Eventually and ideally, you'll develop the resources to launch a startup.

